# QLD,Maroochy river GT



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Went looking for some bigger flatties this morning as of late have been only finding babies. No flatties but caught this cracker Gt on a $4 blade trolling near Petrie creek mouth taking about 10 mins to land putting in at least 6 spirited runs getting the 1000 Sienna singing. Just proves you don't need high end stuff to catch good fish - a $99 outfit and a $4 blade and a bit of paddle power. The fish swam away strongly. Cheers Pat.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Nice trev congrats


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Cracker Pat well done.
Cheers Mal.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good trev Pat

trev


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice bloody fish! :shock: And on the gear you were using it would have been awesome fun. Great work.

Cheers!


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Cheers fellas I'm still smiling - pity it wasn't on the fly rod. Cheers Pat.


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

Well done!



4weightfanatic said:


> Just proves you don't need high end stuff to catch good fish


couldn't agree more

Cheers
Mark


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice fish mate, what size line?


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done Pat,awesome catch.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

gcfisho said:


> Nice fish mate, what size line?


10 lb Super PE and 10 lb maxima leader - my "light" bass outfit- rods a Shimano Catana 2-4kg teamed with a Shimano Sienna 1000 (original model not FD ) the blade is a 3.5 gm Raze outdoors again a fav bass lure. Cheers Pat.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A nice result Pat, and reckon your little bass SIK would have got on the plane a few times with that one pulling out front.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice!!! That would have been an awesome fight! You must have been stoked when that little 1000 spooled off! I remember getting a monster big eye one day on 4lb when breaming on the north coast at Wooli..... that was about 4 yr ago, and i still remember that fish with many, many other species forgotten between.

There really isn't much that will go harder in the estuaries on that light gear, good effort to get that boat side!

nice


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

nice trevor Pat. how do you have you're camera set up to get pictures like that?


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

jfish87 said:


> nice trevor Pat. how do you have you're camera set up to get pictures like that?


You ask some little old ladies :lol: there was a boat about 20 metres away when I hooked up with two elderly couples on board (75 year olds I reckon) and they stopped what they were doing to watch even offering to net it for me as it got close. I declined telling them I had a net albeit a little bass net but asked if they minded taking some pics. The girls did a great job I reckon - one held the bow handle while the other took 8 pics you can see them in the reflection of my sunnies  . Cheers Pat.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Amazing story Pat, but reflections don't lie.

Probably more than one of us thought you had some new remote camera gadget.

trev


----------



## fishmond (Nov 20, 2011)

nice fish Pat,
I got 2 last year in that area that both went 3kg... 6lb mono was stretched a bit as the line screamed off the reel, best part is that like you I was also flicking for flatties when I saw a massive bust up about 2 meters from the shore just 10 meters to my right.
So much fun, we'll have to catch up on the water sometime soon.
Cheers,
Richo


----------

